# Using two combined IELTS test results as one?



## Novae03 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hey guys,

I heard a rumour recently, and I am wondering if anyone can tell me whether it is true or not.

I heard a rumour that apparently they have recently changed the immigration laws to make it possible to use two IELTS test results instead of one when applying for Permanent Residency.

So for instance, if someone gets 7's in all bands except for Writing, then the next time they sit the IELTS test they manage to get the 7 in Writing, but another band score drops to 6; that individual can still submit both IELTS test results and it will count as having achieved 7 on every band on the same test.

In other words, if an individual can get 7 in every band over two consecutive IELTS tests, that is the same as having achieved 7 in every band in one IELTS test.

Is this a change that has just happened recently but they have yet to update and post it on the immigration website? Or is it a change that is about to happen?

Or is it all just a rumour/lie that someone made up and is being spread around?

Does anyone have any additional information they can share with me?


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Novae03 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I heard a rumour recently, and I am wondering if anyone can tell me whether it is true or not.
> 
> ...


No. Combining 2 sittings is only acceptable for applying for a full skill assessment from ANMAC.


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

Novae03 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I heard a rumour recently, and I am wondering if anyone can tell me whether it is true or not.
> 
> ...


Sorry to say mate but this can NEVER happen.. IELTS is desgined in that way...


----------



## migratingnoob (Jul 24, 2015)

Mate, you know the implications on test fee revenue for them if that's the case? highly doubt that will happen.


----------



## Novae03 (Jul 27, 2015)

Yeah, I had a feeling it was probably just a rumour. It did sound too good to be true.

Thanks heaps for replying and answering my question guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## suji123 (Apr 8, 2014)

yeah that is for register as Nurse only..


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

some assessment authorities and licencing bodies started accepting this (e.g.: AHPRA), but NOT the department of immigration


----------



## Novae03 (Jul 27, 2015)

Yeah, that is a bit unfortunate that the Department of Immigration has not started accepting this.


----------



## samgrace (Sep 7, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> some assessment authorities and licencing bodies started accepting this (e.g.: AHPRA), but NOT the department of immigration


what about if i do not want to gain any point from English I just want to get the minimum requirement, which is 6 in each band.
Could they accept combined two sheets .

First Exam result 19/9/2015

Reading :5.5
Speaking :7
Listening : 6
Writing : 6


Over all 6



Second exam result 19/3/2016

Reading :6.5
Speaking :7
Listening : 6
Writing : 5


Over all 6

Can I Submit EOI with multiple test reports shall it be accepted?


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Engineer Australia accepting and I used last year.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

samgrace said:


> what about if i do not want to gain any point from English I just want to get the minimum requirement, which is 6 in each band.
> Could they accept combined two sheets .
> 
> First Exam result 19/9/2015
> ...


No.


----------



## abidali1986 (Jan 20, 2017)

Hello!

My name is Abid. Can you please tell me how does merging both the ielts work? I have the same issue


----------



## abidali1986 (Jan 20, 2017)

Hello Samage!

Can you please tell me how does it work? i.e., Merging two IELTS tests?


----------



## abc18 (Feb 13, 2018)

samage said:


> Engineer Australia accepting and I used last year.


Hi Mr Samage,

Are you sure about that
I am planning to get sub 476 visa (enginering australia for 18 months)
Can I combine two IELTS result?

Thanks


----------

